# Rat in a maze



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Today Tux had his sixth agility lesson. It was the first time there was more than one other dog. There were 5 this time, and most had more experience than Tux. The teacher wanted to cater to the most advanced so she proceeded to set up about an 8 or 9 obstacle course that required much reversing, and maneuvering in a small space. Having the brain capacity of a mouse, I feared that I would be a hindrance to Tux as I tried fruitlessly to remember which direction we were supposed to go. He was a trooper. I was a flailing idiot, but we made it through. I still need to get videos of him doing this because he is so proficient when his mom can remember which way to go.We had fun though. I guess that's all that counts. Tux didn't mind that I screwed up. Photo below is complete exhaustion after today.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

The question is does Tux's Mom look the same? :wink2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I can sooo relate to your confusion. I go into a panic trying to remember the order, and I am certain that front crosses are from the devil. I hope you get video, would love to see Tux in action.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Henry&Kate said:


> The question is does Tux's Mom look the same? :wink2:


Much worse! At least he looks cute. I just look like I've been through the wringer. I'm sooooo out of shape too. I think this class will benefit me more than Tux.

I'm trying to figure out how to get videos without me in them. LOL


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> I'm trying to figure out how to get videos without me in them. LOL


I know! At puppy kindergarten last week, the trainer asked if she could video Henry. I said sure as long as I wasn't in it!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Tux looks so pooped! 

I also love how you keep him groomed. I'm keeping Migo in a shorter coat since it's so windy here and we spend so much time outside. Tux is the perfect example of how I'd like Migo's coat right now!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I really enjoyed the photo!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update and the adorable photo! I think you'll have to accept the fact that you're in the video with Tux. I just hope people are looking at Shama and not me when I post videos . . .


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

karidyne said:


> Tux looks so pooped!
> 
> I also love how you keep him groomed. I'm keeping Migo in a shorter coat since it's so windy here and we spend so much time outside. Tux is the perfect example of how I'd like Migo's coat right now!


Thanks so much. When Tux was about 1 year old, the mat monster came to call seemingly in the middle of the night. All of a sudden he was inundated with knotty clumps. I was transformed in Tux's eyes into the evil groomer with the "weapon" of choice (the brush/comb). No matter how gentle I was, he was not happy, mostly because it was eating up time that could have been spent having fun. It's what everyone on the Forum had moaned about:"Blowing coat". I had previously thought to myself, "We won't have to deal with mats because I brush him quite often". I thought wrong. In order to keep my dog as my friend, (and not hiding in his favorite chair when he saw the monster tools) I scissored him short enough to manage the mats until the puppy coat was completely out. During this time his coat has been getting long again, but I'm keeping his face and ears trimmed. Now that the puppy coat thing is over, his coat is thicker and fuller, and you would think the mats would be prolific. Instead it is easy once again to keep him groomed with longer hair. This is just a head's up. I never knew that the mat invasion would be short lived, and the easiest most humane way around it, is a shorter cut temporarily.


----------

